# Green eyes



## raymond (Oct 16, 2013)

Do all CDT s have green eyes or is this a rare trait? And what is the best way to guess age I have been told my George is two years old but he seems to be older in his actions


----------



## ascott (Oct 16, 2013)

That beautiful green color is a common find in this species....along with yellow...dark green and the old man here has near black shark eyes..


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2013)

From your tortoise's size (in your previous posts) I'd guess his age to be around 10 years.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 16, 2013)

Black? Angela, you have one with black eyes? I did not know their eyes could be black! Wow, that must be the rare color. Is it? How cool.


----------

